# I hate to ask this question



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I really have struggled on posting this, But Arrowhead needs a new power supply. I need to be able to drop the volts for the kids and still pump it up for light benders. 4 lanes between 72-91 Ft (tossing two diffrent setups around in my head).. No saying this will burn down the house etc etc.. PLEASE.. but I would value everyones advice.


Dave


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*power supplies*

there was a post a while ago about a $10 power supply. its the same power supply scale auto says you ought to use for G-jets. its a variable power supply, but only goes up to 12 volts. 

i have a $125 alan galinko power supply thats great. but i also wanted another power supply for another track. i wanted more than 12 volts. heck, i wanted more than 18 volts (i like to run pancake cars at 20 volts). so i bought this one: 

http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/phpstore/html/HY3002-MASTECH-single-variable-power-supply-0-30VDC0-2AMP.html

it was $65 and i am waiting for it to arrive. when it does, the wife will bitch and then go buy another purse or another pair of shoes. sigh. she doesnt understand slot cars. 

anyway, they also have a 3 amp model for $10 more. unless your racing modified polymer cars, 2 amps ought to be fine.

they also have cheaper variable power supplies limited to 15 volts ($30) and 18 volts ($50). i seriously considered the 18 volt unit, but since i am so used to running at 20 volts, i knew i would eventually be annoyed i didnt spend the extra $15 to get the 30 volt unit.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Do a search for "power supply" and you will find a number of places to check. I am very happy with my AG supply.

If you go with the $10 one you can always hook them in series to give you a higher voltage.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't seem to remember where I got this, but it was $35 shipped. I got it from some online used lab supply site. Its 0-20 variable/regulated and 3 amps.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*power supply*

Coach,

Our track has a 2 way on it. The one is AG power supply for the big guns,
Flip a toggle switch and presto. Goes over to wall wart power for the little guys. All the switch acts like is a bypass from one power to the other. We did that due to have to bend down and turn the dial to low and back up to high and back again. Makes the bones ache a little.  
But the AG Power supply is great for the money. No problems even with the big guns on 4 lanes. Wiz track.Length ball park 68/69 ft. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

After much searching and pondering, I went with a Trakmate power supply. It goes up to 30 volts with 10 amps. Cost me about $125 if I remember correctly and so far I'm very happy with it. It's variable in the amount of juice you want to throw at the track and that was an important feature for me since I have young kids. They can floor it without flying off the first turn.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I purchased a 12 v, 2 amp PS for my portable track from Omni Electronics
http://omnitronelectronics.net/phpstore/index.php
search on PS-28 for $9.99 plus shipping and have been very happy with it. But for the full track I have an AG&G 20v 10a variable and a Mastech 30v 20a variable. All have been reliable.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mking said:


> there was a post a while ago about a $10 power supply. its the same power supply scale auto says you ought to use for G-jets. its a variable power supply, but only goes up to 12 volts.
> 
> i have a $125 alan galinko power supply thats great. but i also wanted another power supply for another track. i wanted more than 12 volts. heck, i wanted more than 18 volts (i like to run pancake cars at 20 volts). so i bought this one:
> 
> ...




Did you ever get a chance to check this out? Was thinking of the 30 volt version for Carols light benders and the drag strip but was waiting for the right time to buy one.. guess it is now lol.. Let me know and I"ll pick one up if Not I am considering the Pyramid Lab series for about the same price.. 


Was thinking of this one.. this should do Our little tracks (82ft) with some to spare right? I am serious guys only want to buy once lol..
http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/...ower-Supply,[email protected]

Dave


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

When you look through a list of power supplies (for example on the OMNI site), is it assumed that they are all fully rectified and regulated and will give you clean DC power? Or do you need to key on certain features?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> When you look through a list of power supplies (for example on the OMNI site), is it assumed that they are all fully rectified and regulated and will give you clean DC power? Or do you need to key on certain features?
> 
> Thanks...Joe



I have no Idea Joe, Thats why I came in here to ask.. But I think I shall give them a call in the A.M. and ask about how clean they run.. Tell them is for my still...


Dave


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I purchased this model from this buyer on ebay and it's been great with everything I have thrown at it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-0-30-Volt-L...ryZ48708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I used it initially to run my 2 laner Tomy track and now it's running my Brystal continuous rail with no problems whatsoever.

Marty


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AHA!...thanks Marty...that is exactly what I have been looking for....

:thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

In 1/32 Scale on this side of the pond The Pyramid PS26kx is the Power supply of choice..........Its Regulated 20-25 Amp 0-15 volt variable seems to be exactly what is needed for multi lane (or Multicar in the event of digital tracks) Racing with no surging and a smooth power curve.

I'm not certain how this would work with the Higher Voltage demands of HO cars (seems to me HO operates nearer 18 volts if i remember correctly while 1/32 Max is 15 volts)
The Pyramid supply is excellent if you have younguns or rookie drivers and dialing down to around 12 volts seems to be about right for this situation.

At 15 volt max your cars are a rocket but still fall within the safety factor built into these cars...a few guys have run their 1/32 for short periods in the 17-18 volt range but long term attempts generally yield burned out resistors/motors etc.
Choosing a power supply with more than 15 volts maximum would be overkill and with younguns around perhaps outright foolish (you just KNOW they are going to have to experiment)
These units are heavy and shipping IS a factor at 20-25.00!!
Pricing varies an extreme amount with 71.99 being the lowest ive seen (and what I paid with a 24.00 shipping tag to boot on ebay) And as high as 160.00 + shipping.......For those in 1/32 scale, here's a photo of the PS26kx


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

martybauer31 said:


> I purchased this model from this buyer on ebay and it's been great with everything I have thrown at it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-0-30-Volt-L...ryZ48708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Marty,

I'm getting ready to drop the money for a power supply, and just wanted to check back and make sure you are still happy with the PS32LAB unit. Would you buy same unit again? Would you have preferred digital displays instead of the analog meters? Would you reccomend this same unit for my 4-lane Tomy, and with the amp rating of 5A, should this unit handle pretty much anything I throw at it as far as various car types?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Jeff I personally think 10A should be minimum on a 4-lane. A PS is an investment, you may not need the 10A today, but 6-months from now, who knows. The more people you get into the hobby, the more you will find it a necessity to play around with cars other than your own favorites. 

Either the one TrackMate sells or the one Alan Galinko sells are great for a setup like yours, if you're gonna spend $100, go the extra $35 or so for one of these, you'll never regret it.

As for the 15V aspect, two points...18-20 is the accepted standard, if you run lower and people run on other tracks as well, yours will be considered slow and underpowered. You can still turn down a 0-20V or 0-30V if needed. Everyone, kids included, race on mine at 18.8V without issues...like I said, tell the kids they gotta fix their own wrecks, they learn trigger control pretty quick, lol.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> Marty,
> 
> I'm getting ready to drop the money for a power supply, and just wanted to check back and make sure you are still happy with the PS32LAB unit. Would you buy same unit again? Would you have preferred digital displays instead of the analog meters? Would you reccomend this same unit for my 4-lane Tomy, and with the amp rating of 5A, should this unit handle pretty much anything I throw at it as far as various car types?
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, yes, I am still very happy with it. It's given me zero trouble to this point. Digital would be nice, but I can just as easily take 10 seconds and check a lane with a meter to ensure things are accurate.

This runs 4 G3 super stocks at the same time with no trouble, so unless you are planning on running some really high end polymer or neo stuff, this PS will suit you just fine.

I like the fact that it runs my 12 volt G-Jets and my fray cars at 20, and that I can dial it down to 10 to keep my little boy on the track as well. It's been well worth the money.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Gene,

The Pyramid unit I am considering is actually a different model then TG is using for his 1/32 track. The PS32LAB is 0-30V adjustable. Still, I agree with the idea of looking to the future, and buying now for what I may need later.

If the cost difference between the 5A PS32LAB and the 10A Allen Galinko (or Trakmate) was $35, I would probably lean to the ones with more current. But I'm looking at $90 vs. $150 delivered, so the cost difference is more of an issue.

With Marty's confirmation that this power supply is working good for him, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on it, and tell myself the savings have paid for the (3) 90 ohm controllers I just recently bought. (Medicine for controlleritis).

Thanks for your posts guys.

Jeff


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I received my power supply. Posted an update on Scaf's Track thread.


----------

